# Lipstick Jungle is getting axed along with others



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

When Will Canceled TV Shows Leave the Air? - Yahoo! TV Blog

I can' beleive they are already cancelling the show! I just started watching it and i love it!! Especially the make up of Kim Raver and Lindsey Price! 

Dirty sexy money and pushing daises are amongst those that are getting axed. I didn't expect a lot of shows to be canceled all together. Has it got something to do with the economic crisis? 

I'm sad about Lipstick Jungle


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 10, 2008)

I heard this a couple weeks ago and now cannot help crying during every commerical for lipstick jungle. I loved cashmere mafia and they got rid of it, sex in the city gone, and now this! Can they leave my " quad of girlfriend" shows alone. 

All I gotta say is Joe Bennet better marry Victory Ford before it goes of air!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG i feel the same way as you!! I just started watching season one and i'm on episode 7. I'm hooked to the show, don't want it to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why can't they axe greys anatomy it's been pissing me off! Especially season 4!! People i haven't seen season 5 yet so no spoilers please!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Dec 11, 2008)

By cancelling Pushing Daisies they made it personal. Be back later, I have knives to polish.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm pissed about this and dirty sexy money - wth are the networks thinking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those 2 shows are amazing!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 12, 2008)

It may have something to do with the economy. If people aren't buying stuff as much, companies might not be inclined to invest in commercials.

I am not torn up about these shows, but it sucks when a show you like gets canceled. MTV used to show these great cartoons that would get canceled before a full season was shown.


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kinderwhore* 

 
_By cancelling Pushing Daisies they made it personal. Be back later, I have knives to polish._

 

This. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pushing Daisies was amazing. The show is so well-written and all the actors have such great chemistry with each other.


----------



## Panamenanegra (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I heard this a couple weeks ago and now cannot help crying during every commerical for lipstick jungle. I loved cashmere mafia and they got rid of it, sex in the city gone, and now this! Can they leave my " quad of girlfriend" shows alone. 

All I gotta say is Joe Bennet better marry Victory Ford before it goes of air!!_

 
I say that everyday!! I must see him at least propose properly.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't even get me started on Pushing Daisies being cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That show is one of the best and most creative shows that has EVER been on TV.  I am beyond, beyond, beyond sad that it is cancelled and that I will never find out what happens between Ned and Charlotte.


----------



## nunu (Dec 12, 2008)

i've heard good stuff about pushing daisies and that's why i was surprised it's getting cancelled


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 17, 2008)

'My Own Worst Enemy' had only aired like 2-3 episodes when they axed it.  I was surprised.  It wasn't bad, I just think it was one of those shows that people needed to watch for a bit.  Oh well, TV ratings and ad income, fickle and hasty.

I never really liked 'Lipstick Jungle', but plan on watching 'Pushing Dasies' in its entirety on DVD.


----------

